# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > سوال: جمع دو عدد 100 رقمی

## ardeshir1365

جمع دو عدد 100 رقمی در اسمبلی البته عدد رو از ورودی و به صورت رشته ای بگیره  و بد با هم جمع کنه

----------


## mj_programmer

سلام
این تکه کد برای همان حالتی که عدد اول 2222222222222
عدد دوم 5555555555555

و نتیجه به همین مقدار 7 میشه. من تا این قسمت بلدم .

دریافت رشته:
mov ah,0ah
          lea dx,onestrlist
          int 21h

  تبدیل به عدد و جمع:

mov dl,[si]  ;reshteye aval
              sub dl,30h
              mov dh,[di]  ;reshteye dovom
              sub dh,30h

          add dl,dh  ;sum in dl
mov [bx],dl
جمع دو عدد باید در رشته سوم قرار بگیره و دستوارت بالا نیاز به حلقه تکرار  داره.
و در آخر هم اگر نیاز به چاپ کردن باشه باید به ثباتی که مقدار داره و میخواد چاپ بشه این خط دستور را اضافه کنید.add dl,30h

----------


## ardeshir1365

> سلام
> این تکه کد برای همان حالتی که عدد اول 2222222222222
> عدد دوم 5555555555555
> 
> و نتیجه به همین مقدار 7 میشه. من تا این قسمت بلدم .
> 
> دریافت رشته:
> mov ah,0ah
>           lea dx,onestrlist
> ...





ممنون از پاسخت
حل شد دستت درد نکنه

----------

